# Broken collarbone. Real world recovery.



## DisjointedReality (1 May 2017)

This is an account of a cycling accident which resulted in a broken collar bone. Hopefully it's helpful to those who have recently suffered the same injury and are looking for information on the healing and recovery process and timescales without surgical intervention.

https://www.disjointedreality.com/journal/2017/4/29/an-unexpected-break


----------



## Mike_P (3 May 2017)

Interesting account - I did mine on a simple trip back from town and had to take the T shirt off I had on in the hospital, absolute agony, and then put it back on after the x-ray, more agony, and then take it off again when back home. Button up shirts since and slip on shoes. Having first blamed myself for taking a corner too fast, the GPS data implies I was going at well below walking pace and far slower than I have taken the corner on my other bike. Road holding of the 25mm tyres on the new bike were the next suspect until it was pointed out to me that the flat tyre was probably not the result of the crash but the cause. Whatever have invested in some 28mm Clement Strada LLGs.


----------



## Colin_P (3 May 2017)

I clean snapped my right collar bone back in the 80's on day one of what was the summer hols from school.

I remember six weeks of misery and maybe beyond.


----------



## si_c (4 May 2017)

When I broke my clavicle I was in the process of writing my PhD thesis, so like you was unable to work as it was my right shoulder. Very frustrating.

I had surgery though, and was working after 3 weeks and back on my bike as normal after 6 weeks, fully able to support myself. If given the opportunity I think it is well worth the potential side effects

I also found the physio to be worth the time and effort.


----------



## raleighnut (4 May 2017)

The first 3 times I broke collarbones (left twice, right once) they healed OK but the last break was a nasty one that didn't heal. As I'd broken it right on the end there wasn't enough to pin/plate it and as the Consultant said "if you're going to continue riding bikes then you'd be best leaving it, if I put a plate in and you fall on it again you'll be in a lot of trouble"
So I now live with a permanently broken left collarbone.


----------



## S-Express (4 May 2017)

DisjointedReality said:


> Hopefully it's helpful to those who have recently suffered the same injury and are looking for information on the healing and recovery process and timescales without surgical intervention.



That's hardly normal, given that every collarbone break is likely to be different. It's only useful to someone who has exactly the same injury, combined with identical age age/health/physiological conditions. My own experience of a broken collarbone is that I was back racing again after five weeks.


----------



## DisjointedReality (4 May 2017)

S-Express said:


> That's hardly normal.


What's normal?


----------



## si_c (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> This is true. A shortening of one shoulder by 2cm will have long-term effects on the musculature on that side, including the muscles of the upper arm. It isn't a trivial side-effect, in my experience. Given that clavicle plates are now very lightweight and well-engineered, and can be removed once the bone has healed, I'm not sure that avoiding surgery at all costs is always the best approach to a clavicle that is so badly broken and displaced.


Agreed, the benefits of surgery do seem significant and unless there is a good clinical reason to avoid surgery I don't see a reason not to do it. 

I don't notice my clavicle plates at all, aside from being visible under the skin, and the very occasional skin pinch if wearing a backpack (I wear one daily), I was advised that although they can be removed, unless there is discomfort it is better to just leave them in.


----------



## si_c (4 May 2017)

User13710 said:


> I was offered the chance to have my clavicle plate removed or shortened, but I was reluctant as it bridges a 6cm bone graft (long story), and I was fed up with having surgery after several bouts, so I still have it. Like you, I find backpacks a bit uncomfortable but otherwise it's fine.


For me it's not even all the time, it's usually when I have an odd sized item in the backpack and it doesn't sit right, and even then not always. I do find that using the sternum and hip straps make it a bit more comfortable. Overall it's a trade off I am quite happy to make, although in my case it wasn't an option as the clavicle had more than one break so there was quite a bit of displacement.


----------



## Mike_P (5 May 2017)

Back to the hospital today for a X ray - seems to be healing okay so a further appointment for 4 weeks (will then be 6 weeks)


----------



## DisjointedReality (5 May 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Back to the hospital today for a X ray - seems to be healing okay so a further appointment for 4 weeks (will then be 6 weeks)


Good to hear the recovery is going well.


----------



## S-Express (8 May 2017)

DisjointedReality said:


> What's normal?



Nothing - which is kind of the point I was making if you read the rest of my post.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 May 2017)

I found it quite a long and painful recovery, but it was quite badly broken into 3 pieces and has a titanium plate and a total of 8 screws. Surgeon didn't recommend removing it again unless it was causing any major problems which it hasn't. I would hate to land on it again in a fall though as I have visions of the plate and screws coming apart and poking through the skin or something! Probably wouldn't. Just my vivid imagination.


----------



## DisjointedReality (8 May 2017)

S-Express said:


> Nothing - which is kind of the point I was making if you read the rest of my post.


My reply to you was held up waiting for moderation, and was made before you edited your post.
The blog post is an account of my experience and recovery process. Although not fully healed, I was back on the bike in a little over 5 weeks.


----------



## Mike_P (29 May 2017)

DisjointedReality said:


> My reply to you was held up waiting for moderation, and was made before you edited your post.
> The blog post is an account of my experience and recovery process. Although not fully healed, I was back on the bike in a little over 5 weeks.


Any issue with where you rode? Have read that stressing / vibrating the collar bone should be avoided for some time and rough tracks should be avoided. The only way I have to/from home that does not involve a hill is on a gavel track through a country park.


----------



## si_c (29 May 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I found it quite a long and painful recovery, but it was quite badly broken into 3 pieces and has a titanium plate and a total of 8 screws. Surgeon didn't recommend removing it again unless it was causing any major problems which it hasn't. I would hate to land on it again in a fall though as I have visions of the plate and screws coming apart and poking through the skin or something! Probably wouldn't. Just my vivid imagination.


I wouldn't worry, I ended up in the side of a car after the driver pulled across me, not a hint of any damage to the collarbone or the plate and screws. Like you I was worried but there wasn't much to be worried about in the end.


----------



## Winnershsaint (30 May 2017)

I fractured the ball joint at the top of my humerus around five years ago and can relate to this.https://www.disjointedreality.com/journal/2017/4/29/an-unexpected-break It echoes my experiences to some extent. My accident happened on 31st August 2012 on the last Friday of the school holidays. I was a teacher at the time and was 'looking forward' to returning to work on the following Monday. Well that never happened. By 16th September I had managed to lever myself back onto the turbo. I did it by standing over the top tube and clipping each foot in in turn and pulling and pushing myself on to the saddle. I rode 4 times that week all logged on Strava as one armed post crash rides. These continued for around month until I was finally riding with both hands on the bars. I did it initially by padding the right bar out with a towel which in fairly short order became less and less necessary. I began to drive also, sitting close to the steering wheel like a Nascar driver, enough to get me into work only to be told I needed to see an occupational health adviser before returning. Simple fact was. I had very little mobility in my right arm and wasn't allowed to return to work on H&S grounds; stairs, crowded corridors, children, bags etc were all cited . I eventually returned on 3rd December following a second OH assessment on a phased return. The garage and I become well acquainted through the winter months and it wasn't until 17th Feb that I ventured back out on the road. Different injury I know but a similar experience in so many ways


----------



## DisjointedReality (30 May 2017)

Mike_P said:


> Any issue with where you rode? Have read that stressing / vibrating the collar bone should be avoided for some time and rough tracks should be avoided. The only way I have to/from home that does not involve a hill is on a gavel track through a country park.


It certainly felt unstable during the early rides, and was uncomfortable afterwards. However I felt that once the bone had started to fuse, it benefited from gentle exercise. I kept my early rides relatively flat and smooth.


----------



## DisjointedReality (30 May 2017)

Winnershsaint said:


> I fractured the ball joint at the top of my humerus around five years ago and can relate to this.https://www.disjointedreality.com/journal/2017/4/29/an-unexpected-break It echoes my experiences to some extent. My accident happened on 31st August 2012 on the last Friday of the school holidays. I was a teacher at the time and was 'looking forward' to returning to work on the following Monday. Well that never happened. By 16th September I had managed to lever myself back onto the turbo. I did it by standing over the top tube and clipping each foot in in turn and pulling and pushing myself on to the saddle. I rode 4 times that week all logged on Strava as one armed post crash rides. These continued for around month until I was finally riding with both hands on the bars. I did it initially by padding the right bar out with a towel which in fairly short order became less and less necessary. I began to drive also, sitting close to the steering wheel like a Nascar driver, enough to get me into work only to be told I needed to see an occupational health adviser before returning. Simple fact was. I had very little mobility in my right arm and wasn't allowed to return to work on H&S grounds; stairs, crowded corridors, children, bags etc were all cited . I eventually returned on 3rd December following a second OH assessment on a phased return. The garage and I become well acquainted through the winter months and it wasn't until 17th Feb that I ventured back out on the road. Different injury I know but a similar experience in so many ways


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DisjointedReality (30 May 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I found it quite a long and painful recovery, but it was quite badly broken into 3 pieces and has a titanium plate and a total of 8 screws. Surgeon didn't recommend removing it again unless it was causing any major problems which it hasn't. I would hate to land on it again in a fall though as I have visions of the plate and screws coming apart and poking through the skin or something! Probably wouldn't. Just my vivid imagination.


Yes, the fear of landing on it again stays with you for a while. I really don't think of it now.


----------



## fossyant (30 May 2017)

I'm still worried about my spine especially with a chunk missing. But I've already crash tested it.


----------



## Winnershsaint (31 May 2017)

DisjointedReality said:


> Yes, the fear of landing on it again stays with you for a while. I really don't think of it now.


My accident was caused by a low late summer morning sun and a parked car. Whilst I don't think much about landing on my shoulder while riding now, I am conscious when out in similar conditions that I need to be extra careful.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jun 2017)

Have working left arm, slingless since last Friday, slight ache at times and obvious limit on how much weight I can lift with it and to what height. Assessed the damage to the bike on Sunday and it has a slightly buckled front wheel and a pair of scratched brake hubs and levers. Rubbed the levers down and as they are black gave them a coating of black enamel. Hubs got a coating of plastic filler and the bike locked away until next weekend for further cosmetic attention to the hubs.


----------



## Simontm (9 Jun 2017)

Did my collarbone in four places and four ribs and listened absolutely to the fracture clinic and physio. Back on the bike four months later without surgery - tho it's weird that I have a livid scar on my knee from a useless clean out at Ealing.
Since then I've had an off over the bars onto the road and into a windscreen of a car that crossed into me but the shoulder's been fine.


----------



## DisjointedReality (10 Jun 2017)

Simontm said:


> Did my collarbone in four places and four ribs and listened absolutely to the fracture clinic and physio. Back on the bike four months later without surgery - tho it's weird that I have a livid scar on my knee from a useless clean out at Ealing.
> Since then I've had an off over the bars onto the road and into a windscreen of a car that crossed into me but the shoulder's been fine.


My experience of the cleaning of the flesh wounds is the same. I was hoping for them to be scrubbed clean and treated properly. Instead I got a squirt of saline over the wounds and a couple of poor quality dressings. I too still have the very visible scars.
Maybe surgery on my collarbone wound have resulted in a quicker recovery period, but I'm perfectly happy with the outcome of the non surgical route. It's now as strong as it was - I've full mobility and no pain, and no scar.


----------



## Simontm (10 Jun 2017)

DisjointedReality said:


> My experience of the cleaning of the flesh wounds is the same. I was hoping for them to be scrubbed clean and treated properly. Instead I got a squirt of saline over the wounds and a couple of poor quality dressings. I too still have the very visible scars.
> Maybe surgery on my collarbone wound have resulted in a quicker recovery period, but I'm perfectly happy with the outcome of the non surgical route. It's now as strong as it was - I've full mobility and no pain, and no scar.


When I decided to headbutt the windscreen, I was taken to St Mary's and the major trauma unit. The clean out on my face was painful but as a result have a much smaller scar then I probably would have had if the nurse in Ealing had done it!


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jul 2017)

Last Friday was 12 weeks on and annoyingly the 'collarbone' has been hurting more in the last week than it had been, so as I have to go to the Hospital on Friday I resisted any first use of the bike for 12 weeks last weekend. Am slightly concerned over what the outcome of the Hospital visit might be. Re the bike the "slightly buckled front wheel" turned out to have a damaged rim so a replacement was needed - ebay to the rescue! Aside from the front wheel it now has different tyres and brake pads and top bar extra brake levers.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Jul 2017)

Another 2 months then back to the hospital, and no definately cycling


----------



## Mike_P (24 Sep 2017)

Finally discharged last Friday


----------



## gibgrth (31 Oct 2017)

Broke my collarbone and hip bone after an off which was my own fault! After a second X-ray at nearly 14 weeks the collarbone has stopped healing so about 2/3 there! Had started to ride again but will have to stop again as doc has said if I damage it again it's surgery to fix it back again for another X-ray in five weeks


----------

